# Nebeus Money Accounts: crypto and cash bridged



## CryptoS (Wednesday at 5:02 PM)

Hey guys!

Most of the bitcoin and crypto casinos are accepting fiat currencies like US dollars or Euros. That being said, I am really curious about how you guys send money to a crypto casino.

I personally use Nebeus Money Accounts, which essentially are bank accounts with IBAN and Sort Codes for crypto hodlers. The thing is that, thanks to this feature, I  move money from my crypto account to my Nebeus IBAN in the same app and instantly transfer money from one account to the other.

I even receive my salary there. Then I buy crypto and send it to my regular casino’s wallet. I do the same but vice-versa when I want to withdraw my crypto gains and convert them into fiat. 

I found them super useful to manage my crypto/fiat operations!

If someone opens a Money Account, please share your thoughts here!


----------

